# breeding fantail pigeons



## birdguy123 (May 8, 2003)

looking fore information on breeding indian and standard fantail pigeons thanks do you trim tail feathers want to find info on breeding these birds thanks


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Hello there,
Depending on how big the tail is it is nessicary to cut appormently 4-7 tail feathers on each side of the tail. To enhance the ferteility rate trim around the vent also. Any more questions I'd be glad to answer them.
Nick


----------



## dimondDwings (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey birdguy,
do you actually have fantails? I mean as in any extras? I am currently looking for a male indian fantail and I was just wondering if you might have one or know of someone who might.



------------------
DDW


----------

